# Kind LED K5 XL1000 Grow Light



## Bob_Bichen (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the Kind LED K5 XL1000 Grow Light?
I can't seem to find any journals or personal grow info yet they claim to be the best?

Thanks in advance, Bob


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 30, 2015)

Im running the 300 my other 300 will be here within the hour. .I just updated My pics...in yhe kind thread also..I like smaller lights...unless commercial grower especially with led..like no nor than 400 but thats just me..tech


----------



## Bob_Bichen (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, I apprecia the info.


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anytime..I look at it like this is if I have one 1k in the tent. .what if it breaks? How long am I with out a light..since I have 2 300 kind 12 spec if one goes out I got another and it won't mess them up till I get other fixed..plus I heard the weight on the larger integers pretty heavy...im going for light..stealth..usa made....smaller wattage....if   .  Wanna so the 1k buy 3 300.. you will be much happier you can move them around..light weight can put up easily by yourself.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

I am thinking that I read that it is a lot better to have multiple smaller LEDs than a single larger one.  They do not cast light off to the sides well, so it is better to have all the plants pretty much directly under the light.


----------



## Bob_Bichen (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am thinking that I read that it is a lot better to have multiple smaller LEDs than a single larger one.  They do not cast light off to the sides well, so it is better to have all the plants pretty much directly under the light.



Yep within a certain permitted...


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

kind LEDS are just re branded apollo lights , nothing wrong with that except the ridiculously high price tag. KIND is well known because they took out a few full page ads in hightimes a while back. they are great marketeers but they are charging way too much for the product they have.


----------



## techrons78 (May 10, 2015)

frankgrimes said:


> kind LEDS are just re branded apollo lights , nothing wrong with that except the ridiculously high price tag. KIND is well known because they took out a few full page ads in hightimes a while back. they are great marketeers but they are charging way too much for the product they have.



Yes it like tires they dont have 100 differnt tire manufacturesfor  100 differnt named tires most r made by same factory..the differnsce is the added specs and drivers ....do you really think walmart kills cows grows every vegatable? 3 years ago great value penuye butter wan msde by name brand but half ascmuch...sooo...No they get it rebrand ...people enginere things send specs to china they tell you how much it cost per 10kor they can send 1k lights shipped monthly...thats what china does guys..im happy with them ive hard apollo...totally differnt...


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

glad to hear you happy tech! thats all that really matters i suppose. ya i hear ya about the re branding and funny you should mention walmart as they are THE re branders in fact they are the largest company in the world that makes almost none of their own products! i would really like to see a regular apollo vs a kind apollo in a grow comparison! that would be pretty cool.


----------



## techrons78 (May 11, 2015)

frankgrimes said:


> glad to hear you happy tech! thats all that really matters i suppose. ya i hear ya about the re bran you should mention walmart as they are THE re branders in fact they grow.he largest company in the world that makes almost none of their own products! i would really like to see a regular apollo vs a kind apollo in a grow comparison! that would be pretty cool.



I agree ,well  i had the apollo p8 it put off at least 3 times heat...it seemed to me the diods where. Over driven....kind seems underserved for diods to last longer...but I did not do a, grow by grow


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 28, 2015)

I don't think led saves anybody money per say on electricity.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 28, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> I don't think led saves anybody money per say on electricity.



My electric bill argues majorly with you :aok: 

I went 2 years with 4 600w HPS fixtures.... I now use 8 LED fixtures and my electric went nearly right in half


----------



## yooper420 (May 28, 2015)

Gotta figure in the cost of cooling the "hot" lights too. Having only grown with LED`s and encountering heat problems with them, can not imagine the problems with the others. My grow room is well insulated on all 6 sides, about 7'x7'x7' for winter growing. So you have to include all electricity used to compare them, not just what is used to power the light itself. IMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Gotta figure in the cost of cooling the "hot" lights too. Having only grown with LED`s and encountering heat problems with them, can not imagine the problems with the others. My grow room is well insulated on all 6 sides, about 7'x7'x7' for winter growing. So you have to include all electricity used to compare them, not just what is used to power the light itself. IMO.


 
LOL--conversely, if you need to add heat in the winter because the LEDs are not hot enough, that will need to be added in.  I am pretty sure that I will not be able to keep my plants warm enough in winter with LEDs without auxiliary heat....the reason I will hold on to my HPS.  I will be running probably close to 700 watts of LEDs in a space I will make 3 x 5.  I was running 1000W HPS in a 19.5 sq ft space.  Foot for foot, I will not see any electricity savings.  And since I do not need to cool my space, even with HPS, I look to be running about the same amount electricity per sq ft.  I did not do this for electricity savings.  I did it for the trich development.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 28, 2015)

> if you need to add heat in the winter because the LEDs are not hot enough,



I'm going to stop you there.  The heat depletion isn't THAT intense. Your LED's will heat your room more than enough.. :aok: 

...now I'm going to continue to read what you said lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 28, 2015)

Ok, so yeah, just run your 6" venting slower in the winter, and maybe re-direct your air back into your tent for the winter. You're not going to lose out that bad. I don't use the lights during the day, so I supplement heat anyways, when it's lights off. I SHOULD be pumping air from one tent to another and flowering at different 12/12 times technically.. but I like keeping it all at night in both winter and summer :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (May 29, 2015)

In the cold weather I do run a small electric wall heater in my grow room. Have to both heat or cool my grow room as it is in my unheated garage. Room is well insulated on all 6 sides. Help to cool it by having frozen gallon jugs in my passive air intakes. All in all, as the weather changes so does the adjustments I make in the air flow. Have 2 passive intakes and use either a 2" exhaust fan on constant or use an 8 " exhaust on various settings. Right now it runs 15 minutes on, 15 off. This is keeping the temp in the 70`s.


----------

